# Reading > General Literature >  What Arguments could be made to establish a Book as Classic?

## Yuorichi

Hello Literature Forums, I have a question that would help me greatly if it was answered.

So in our Lit. and Comp class, we have to argue that a book that was published in the last 20 years should be considered an american classic. My question is "What arguments could be made to establish a Book as Classic?" I know that at least one argument can be made on the great reviews and general appraise of the book, but what are other arguments that could be made? Thanks a bunch!

-Yuorichi

----------


## Ecurb

Classics are written in Epic or Attic Greek or Latin.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

What a silly assignment. You should have been given the choice to argue either side. 

I consider a classic to be something that withstands the test of time. It provides some sort of relevant lesson that overcomes the changes to individuals and societies that occur with changes of era. It's about long-term impact, relevance, and sustainability. 

20 years is a single generation, and therefore hardly enough time to make that sort of impact. 

So basically, I have no useful information for you  :Tongue: 

Well, I guess if some sort of substantial paradigm shift occurs within that 20 years and the book applies equally well to both the new and previous paradigms, you could maybe make the argument. It would be a stretch though, as that type of shift in world view/ 'truth' itself tends to take many years.

----------


## Lykren

If I were given this assignment, I might argue that a 'classic' is a text that has survived the test of time, one that is popular and widely read even many lifetimes after its initial writing and publication. Therefore, to label a book written in the last twenty years a 'classic' would be a mistake. But, you may want to save your grade and not argue with the professor.  :Wink:

----------


## kasie

Do you think maybe your assignment is asking you to look for books which have the _potential_ to become classics?

As several previous posters have suggested, only time will tell which books will come to be regarded as classics but possibly your tutor is asking you to look for books which have universality, are well written and will bear re-reading. I think you are being asked to apply your critical acumen to try to assess which titles may stand the test of time.

----------

